

Scripting your browser - an alternative to GreaseMonkey - igorhvr
http://groups.csail.mit.edu/uid/chickenfoot/

======
igorhvr
I find this tool much easier to use for building quick throw-away scripts than
GreaseMonkey - it allows you to write your scripts in a higher level.
Unfortunately, it is not well known. It also has a nice feature of generating
a Firefox extension from a Script (you can even pick your icon).

